# Lionhead Litter!**Pics Added!**



## CYGChickies (Nov 11, 2011)

The magpie doe we purchased was bred--like we thought! She was pulling fur this morning so we gave her a nest box and a few hours later voila! She had five live clean fat little babies! They're all snuggled in and active so I'm very pleased! I believe she has at least one white, at least one magpie and one blue or black with a white diamond on it's head. We couldn't be more excited!

CYG


----------



## MillieMoo (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats to you.  We just had our first Lionhead litter on Sat..  Six bouncing baby buns.  It's so great to hear they are all doing well.  We thought for sure we would lose one but we have had good luck.


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats to both!


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you. She's a very good mama so far, and seems to be adjusting very well to the kits. We moved the hutches into the barn to keep them all a little warmer. I'm sure the babies would have been fine and it's warming up here for a few days but it needed to be done eventually and it made us feel better. This is our first litter ever. 

They'll be weened right before Christmas so I've been joking with family that they're all getting bunnies for gifts. 

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations on your Lionhead Litter.  

Is your doe single mane or double?  Just curious.  Love the single maned look.  I guess because it looks to me like an actual Lion's mane.  

Hope all is well.  Hope to see pics of your first litter.


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 13, 2011)

She's a single mane doe and has hardly any of the angora anywhere but her mane and she does strongly resemble a lion. The kits' ears are good and short--Lola the Mom's are a bit long--so I'm thinking that her previous owner bred her either, accidentally or purposefully and forgot, to a good little buck. They are all still fat, active and healthy and Lola has pulled more fur and covered the entire inside of the nestbox with it as of this morning. Such a good mama we're lucky to start out with her for our first litter. 

In four days my New Zealand Strawberry  is due, then my REW  Angel if it took and then my new white lion doe Dutchess and about a month from now my Dwarf Hotot Isis and my French Angora Victoria. I wanted to get their first breeding done before bad weather hit--usually in Jan and Feb here--and I am willing and equipped to keep the kits until Spring if need be--though I have an impressive waiting list for a newb. So I'm gonna be having a handful of first time moms and hopefully they'll all follow by Lola's example.

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you so much on the update of Lola and her kits.   

Sorry, but what is a Strawberry New Zealand?  I should say what does the Strawberry color look like?  

Wishing you continued success with your first time moms.   Congratulations to your on your waiting list as well.  Truly a really good plan which I'm hoping will be successful to a First Time Breeder.  

Please keep us posted.


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh sorry! Her name is Strawberry. She's actually a New Zealand White.

CYG


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 15, 2011)

Pics of babies and Mama






Day One





Day Two





Day Three





Proud New Mama Lola

CYG


----------



## home-sweet-home (Nov 15, 2011)

so cute!


----------



## MillieMoo (Nov 15, 2011)

aww, love the pics!  My Lionhead kits are 10 days old but they grow so fast!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 16, 2011)

Good Job Lola!  What sweet babies.  

Hope all is well.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 16, 2011)

Small update! Lola's babies got their colors in and the solid one is black with a white diamond, there is an actual Harlequin(!!!!) and one magpie and the other two I'm not quite sure on yet. They're so furry already I can't believe how fast they develop! She's an awesome mom and has pulled so much fur that the whole front half of her mane is gone! She looks like such a sad little bunny but we know she's actually a proud mama lion!

CYG


----------



## daisychick (Nov 16, 2011)

You know that we are totally going to request pictures of the cute fluffy babies.


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 16, 2011)

I will totally add more pics when they're good and fluffy. Now it's little more than peach fuzz. The hairless bunny pics on page one will have to do for now haha.

CYG


----------



## daisychick (Nov 16, 2011)

I love the hairless newborn photos and I am looking forward to fluffy photos whenever you get them.   I don't have rabbits, so I have to live through all of the rabbit thread photos.


----------

